# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Rcupration lments de liste WSS dans Infopath

## st_vinja

J'ai un formulaire Infopath 2007 en mode compatibilit navigateur, avec une liste droulante connecte sur une liste sharepoint qui contient plusieurs colonnes.

Lors de la slection d'un lment de la liste droulante qui pointe sur une des colonnes de la liste sharepoint, je veux affecter d'autres champs texte du formulaire avec les valeurs des autres colonnes du mme item de liste sharepoint.

J'ai utilis des rgles avec l'action d'affection de valeur, mais au lieu de me retourner les valeurs de colonnes du mme item, je rcupre les valeurs du 1er item de la liste sharepoint.

Quelqu'un a t-il une ide solution  ce problme ?

----------


## jff42

Attention  slectionner la source de donnes secondaire et non pas principale. Pour ne pas se mlanger dans cet assistant peu intuitif, il ya intret  nommer les champs diffrement dans chaque source de donnes.

Extrait du livre Infopath 2007 (Editions ENI)
Si j'ai bien compris la question a pourrait vous aider
JF Fustec
------------------
Corrler deux champs sur une seule connexion secondaire.

Voici un cas classique de dveloppement : choisir une valeur dans une liste droulante pointant sur une table de rfrence, et remplir automatiquement dautres champs daprs les champs correspondants de la fiche slectionne.

Exemple : 
Rechercher une ville par son code postal, lorsque vous disposez dune table Codes Postaux contenant deux champs, CodePostal et Ville, trie par CodePostal. 
Lutilisateur appelle le code postal et le champ ville est renseign automatiquement.


Crez une connexion secondaire, sur la table Codes Postaux, nomme  Codes Postaux 

Crez un contrle, nomm VillePrincipal, avec les proprits suivantes :
- type Texte, 
- lecture seule (facultatif).
Crez un contrle, nomm CodepostalPrincipal, avec les proprits suivantes
- type Liste droulante
- Entres de liste = connexion secondaire Codes Postaux , valeur = CodePostal
- Cliquez sur Rgles, puis sur Ajouter, 
- Nommez votre rgle, par exemple Remplissage ville selon code postal
- Ne dfinissez pas de condition (sauf besoin particulier) : lobjectif est ici de dfinir la valeur du champ VillePrincipal dans tous les cas
- Cliquez sur Ajouter une action, puis slectionnez Dfinir la valeur dun champ
- Pour remplir la zone Champ, cliquez sur le bouton  droite de cette zone pour ouvrir la boite de dialogue Slectionner un champ ou un groupe
- Slectionnez la source de donnes principale, et dans celle-ci le champ VillePrincipal.
- Pour remplir la zone Valeur, cliquez sur le bouton Fx  droite de cette zone pour ouvrir la boite de dialogue Insrer une formule, puis sur Insrer un champ ou un groupe
- Slectionnez cette fois-ci la source de donnes secondaire, et dans celle-ci le champ Ville.
- Cliquez sur Filtrer les donnes, puis sur Ajouter 
- (le filtre se construit comme les conditions)
- Dans le champ gauche de lexpression, choisissez Slectionnez un champ ou un groupe
- Slectionnez la source de donnes secondaire, et dans celle-ci le champ Codepostal.
- Dans le champ droit de lexpression, choisissez Slectionnez un champ ou un groupe
- Slectionnez la source de donnes principale, et dans celle-ci le champ CodepostalPrincipal
- Cliquez sur OK puis sur Vrifier la formule
- Cliquez sur OK autant de fois que ncessaire pour valider et fermer votre rgle.
- Testez la rgle en aperu.

----------


## st_vinja

Merci pour cette rponse.
Ca marche en mode Infopath, par contre j'ai lu que les filtres ne peuvent tre utilis en mode de compatibilit avec le navigateur.

Est-ce vrai ?

Pour vrifier, j'ai essay d'activer la vrification de mise en page avec l'option "Vrifier sur le serveur", en ayant au pralable donn l'URL de mon serveur Forms Services, mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
"Impossible d'analyser le message SOAP."
Comment corriger le problme ?

----------

